# ♡ Bump buddies due July 2021 ♡



## Kiwiberry

Just found out I'm pregnant with #4! Wanted to make a place to chat with friends. Feel free to join me :).

*
--- TBD ---*
@Abii :angel:
*
--- July 4th ---*
@Emsabub :yellow:
*
--- July 7th ---*
@Gemble :blue:
*
--- July 13th ---*
@Kiwiberry :pink:

*--- July 29th ---*
@cinnamum :yellow:​


----------



## Abii

Hey hun:hi: I believe we have met around the boards before, but its been a long time since I've been active. Your name looks familiar though:flow:
I am back because #5 is otw! I just found out yesterday, but I'm still breastfeeding and my periods were very irregular so I have no idea when I am due but I'm guessing around the middle/end of July. I will be scheduling a doctors appointment for as soon as possible on Monday. Congratulations, I hope we have a h&h 9 months and I look forward to sharing our experiences together<3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Abii said:


> Hey hun:hi: I believe we have met around the boards before, but its been a long time since I've been active. Your name looks familiar though:flow:
> I am back because #5 is otw! I just found out yesterday, but I'm still breastfeeding and my periods were very irregular so I have no idea when I am due but I'm guessing around the middle/end of July. I will be scheduling a doctors appointment for as soon as possible on Monday. Congratulations, I hope we have a h&h 9 months and I look forward to sharing our experiences together<3

Hey sweetie!!! Congratulations!!! I believe I remember you as well & welcome back to BnB :hugs:. I'll add you as TBD for now till you find out your due date <3.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Abii has the nausea started for you yet? It has a little for me & stretching pains too. What symptoms are you having? Oh and btw, I am still nursing my son as well, he will be 2 in January.


----------



## Abii

Thankfully, no nausea yet. But I'm not sure if that's good or bad since I usually do have nausea right after finding out. Then again I could only be 3 or 4 weeks right now and I usually find out when I'm around 8, so I'm trying not to think into it too much. I do have other symptoms though, a full/heavy feeling in my uterus area, cravings and had some twinges last night. Today I am nesting:dohh:
I am hoping that I will get to continue breastfeeding, not sure how my baby will get on otherwise because she will absolutely not take formula in any form:wacko: I hope your nausea settles<3


----------



## Abii

Oh and back pain!


----------



## Emsabub

Hi girls, I'm on the other July group but I guess I'll be on this one too :) 

July 4th for me!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Abii I would rather the nausea than the insane cravings :haha:. I think you will be able to still breastfeed, at least I haven't heard of anyone having any issues breastfeeding while pregnant yet.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub said:


> Hi girls, I'm on the other July group but I guess I'll be on this one too :)
> 
> July 4th for me!

Oh there's another July group? I actually didn't see any July group when I looked :dohh:.


----------



## Abii

@Emsabub welcome and congratulations<3


----------



## MrsKatie

@Abii I am pregnant with my 5th and my toddler is still nursing. I have nursed through 3 other pregnancies as well with no issues! Congratulations!


----------



## Abii

@MrsKatie thank you so much for that! Definitely relieving too hear. Congratulations to you as well<3


----------



## Abii

I took another test today and the line was blazing positive! Definitely was reassuring:happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Abii said:


> I took another test today and the line was blazing positive! Definitely was reassuring:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 1090266

Yup definitely a beautiful line!!

Here is mine, was taken a day after I thought AF was due. My cycles are 28-32 days, so I could be 5w+, not sure yet though.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I changed my ticker to LMP, now it predicts the 13th of July. I hope I can get an early dating scan in the next few weeks. I'll call and schedule my 1st appointment later this morning.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just called to schedule my first appointment, I'm now waiting for them to call me back. Apparently they only have one person scheduling appointments right now.


----------



## Emsabub

Hey girls sorry I didn't reply before! 

Abii and kiwi they are both beautiful lines! I stopped testing last week when I got a super dark cross on a clearblue. 

I actually booked my first midwife appointment today! I didn't intend to do it for another week or two since I thought they didn't see you til 10 weeks (in the UK). It was only because I rang my Drs about getting some advice and/or meds for the horrible nausea and they said you should contact the midwives now. So yeah, still feels unreal!


----------



## Abii

Unfortunately I don't think I'm pregnant anymore:cry: I was at the er yesterday for cramps, bleeding and extreme back pain and they did all the tests. My hcg came back only at 244 and it was too low to see anything on the ultrasound. Now, today I am bleeding more with some small clots but the back pain and cramps are much less, so I'm pretty sure I'm having a very early miscarriage. I did schedule my first ob appt which was supposed to be Dec 15th, but now I have to call them back and see if they will draw my blood tomorrow, or I will go back to the er. I am feeling very sad. I know my baby is still young but we still loved and wanted this baby just the same as we loved and wanted her. My heart is shattered not sure where we will go from here. This baby was a big surprise, as we were not trying, but now I'm not sure if we will start trying or just take it how it is and wait to try. I will keep you guys updated. I hope you guys have happy and healthy pregnancies:flow:


----------



## Kiwiberry

_P_


Abii said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I'm pregnant anymore:cry: I was at the er yesterday for cramps, bleeding and extreme back pain and they did all the tests. My hcg came back only at 244 and it was too low to see anything on the ultrasound. Now, today I am bleeding more with some small clots but the back pain and cramps are much less, so I'm pretty sure I'm having a very early miscarriage. I did schedule my first ob appt which was supposed to be Dec 15th, but now I have to call them back and see if they will draw my blood tomorrow, or I will go back to the er. I am feeling very sad. I know my baby is still young but we still loved and wanted this baby just the same as we loved and wanted her. My heart is shattered not sure where we will go from here. This baby was a big surprise, as we were not trying, but now I'm not sure if we will start trying or just take it how it is and wait to try. I will keep you guys updated. I hope you guys have happy and healthy pregnancies:flow:

:cry: :hugs: I am so sorry to hear this sweetheart. I'm still holding out hope that things will turn out okay for you. Were they able to tell at all where the bleeding might be coming from? I'm hoping this is just one of those weird situations that can happen in pregnancy sometimes.


----------



## Abii

Thank you. My fiance is still hopeful too, which is oddly helpful at the moment. I am going to get my blood draw today at 1 and then just have to wait and see what happens. They will most likely do a urine test too so at least I will get some kind of answers today. I bled a lot, I don't feel very optimistic, but I'm trying to hold it together for my fiance and my kids. I am still having a lot of back pain but the bleeding is less today. Will update later after my appt. Hope you're both doing well:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Abii said:


> Thank you. My fiance is still hopeful too, which is oddly helpful at the moment. I am going to get my blood draw today at 1 and then just have to wait and see what happens. They will most likely do a urine test too so at least I will get some kind of answers today. I bled a lot, I don't feel very optimistic, but I'm trying to hold it together for my fiance and my kids. I am still having a lot of back pain but the bleeding is less today. Will update later after my appt. Hope you're both doing well:flower:

FX for you so tightly :hugs:. I'm hoping it's just a chorionic hematoma for you, I've heard of other ladies having that happen to them, they then went on to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Emsabub said:


> Hey girls sorry I didn't reply before!
> 
> Abii and kiwi they are both beautiful lines! I stopped testing last week when I got a super dark cross on a clearblue.
> 
> I actually booked my first midwife appointment today! I didn't intend to do it for another week or two since I thought they didn't see you til 10 weeks (in the UK). It was only because I rang my Drs about getting some advice and/or meds for the horrible nausea and they said you should contact the midwives now. So yeah, still feels unreal!

Waiting for our first appointment and a scan feels like will drag on forever!!

I have my first appointment scheduled for the 15th of December, I'll be around 10 weeks by then.


----------



## Gemble

Can I join you ladies? Think my due date is around July 13th :D I've been on here FOREVER! it doesn't look to be as active as it used to be. Im 34, my oldest is 9 and my youngest is 2. Now pregnant again :hi:


----------



## Gemble

Abii said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I'm pregnant anymore:cry: I was at the er yesterday for cramps, bleeding and extreme back pain and they did all the tests. My hcg came back only at 244 and it was too low to see anything on the ultrasound. Now, today I am bleeding more with some small clots but the back pain and cramps are much less, so I'm pretty sure I'm having a very early miscarriage. I did schedule my first ob appt which was supposed to be Dec 15th, but now I have to call them back and see if they will draw my blood tomorrow, or I will go back to the er. I am feeling very sad. I know my baby is still young but we still loved and wanted this baby just the same as we loved and wanted her. My heart is shattered not sure where we will go from here. This baby was a big surprise, as we were not trying, but now I'm not sure if we will start trying or just take it how it is and wait to try. I will keep you guys updated. I hope you guys have happy and healthy pregnancies:flow:

:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Can I join you ladies? Think my due date is around July 13th :D I've been on here FOREVER! it doesn't look to be as active as it used to be. Im 34, my oldest is 9 and my youngest is 2. Now pregnant again :hi:

Welcome hun!! 

Congratulations by the way! You are more than welcome to join us! I'm going to add you to the list on the first post. You and I have the same estimated due date!


----------



## Gemble

So we do! How exciting :wohoo: Where's everyone from? I'm in the UK, South West. Rang my GP to make a midwife appointment and told to ring hospital, rang the hospital and told to ring someone else. Waiting on a call back for my first appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> So we do! How exciting :wohoo: Where's everyone from? I'm in the UK, South West. Rang my GP to make a midwife appointment and told to ring hospital, rang the hospital and told to ring someone else. Waiting on a call back for my first appointment :thumbup:

I'm in the United States on the East Coast! How frustrating that must be playing merry go round just trying to get your first appointment :(. Mine is scheduled for December 15th. I hate having to wait so long before I can hear the heartbeat for the first time.


----------



## Gemble

We don't get to hear a hb at our first appointments here in UK. No hb or scans usually until 12 weeks :coffee:

Does anyone else have a constant feeling of needing something but not being able to work out what? So a craving but can't work out what it is... it went away when I ate katsu curry on Friday but its back. Just gonna have to keep stuffing my face until I work It out :munch::pizza:

So what were peoples other births like? Easy? C-section? Hard? Popped out like shelling peas?

I've had 2 x c-sections. First one was an emergency, everything went wrong and my daughter was born not breathing. She didn't breathe for 10 minutes. Drs said she'd have cerebral palsy and severe brain damage but miraculously, she doesn't! They trialed a new treatment (at the time) on her and instead of putting her in an incubator they packed her with ice and put a suit on her that pumped cold water around the outside of her body to keep her hypothermic for 4 days and then slowly warmed her back up. Its meant to slow down the toxins that cause brain damage. She was on oxygen for 3 months but a perfectly fine kido now :dance:

My son was also a c section as he was a week late and had excess fluid and I had high ketones. I SO wanted to pop him out myself but hey ho! Dunno if I'll be allowed to try with this one.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Gemble I'm so happy to hear that your daughter had no lasting effects from such a traumatic birth. What a strong girl she is! It must have been so hard for you to go through that and watch your little baby suffer like that in the beginning. I really do hope they allow you to do a vaginal birth this time, I'm not sure how likely it is but I have heard of women who've had to have emcs and went on to deliver vaginally with their third baby. I don't know much about it though or the circumstances surrounding their situation, I just hope that it happens for you!

@Abii how are things going for you sweetheart? I hope everything ended up being okay <3 :hugs:.

@Emsabub how are things going for you? I hope you're well as well!

AFM: my first two births were pretty traumatic. My oldest was born at 27 weeks was no idea as to why I went into preterm labor. She ended up staying in the NICU for 77 days. I was with her 8 hours a day for 3 months. It was pretty hard but she ended up soaring through it all and doing really well.

With my second, the sack ruptured and I started leaking fluid around 32 weeks. I'm thankful to the progesterone shots, they really let me stay pregnant even if it was still early. I ended up having to be hospitalized for almost 2 weeks straight, they wanted to induce me at the earliest 34 weeks. It was a horrible horrible experience, I wasn't even allowed to take a shower because I had an IV and each arm. I wasn't even allowed to eat much either. I could barely see my oldest daughter as well because I didn't want to traumatize her having her see me in the hospital like that, she was barely two years old by then. When she did come to visit, she would scream and cry mommy whenever the doctors would approach me. After my second was born, the NICU she stayed out was absolutely horrible. They turned her poor little foot plum purple because they have the pulse ox on too tight, they also dislocated both of her hips and I'm not sure how or who did it. They also tried to give her a shot without my permission, I ended up complaining all the way up the chain about that and getting the nurse who tried to do it fired. I was an emotional wreck that time, but at least she only stayed in the NICU for 9 days.

My third pregnancy with my son actually went pretty smoothly. I actually didn't end up having gestational diabetes like I did with my second daughter. I ended up giving birth to him around 39 weeks. I don't know if it was because I was induced or because I have an extremely sensitive nervous system but that one was extremely painful for me. The contractions literally made me cry. I'm usually a pretty tough person when it comes to most situations but that was very painful. I've seen other people act like it was basically nothing at all to go through childbirth even without medication. It really makes me realize how everyone feels pain differently. I was so happy to finally have a full term pregnancy and I could take my baby home with me. All things to the progesterone shots. I'm probably going to end up having to get the progesterone shots again every week starting around the second trimester.


----------



## Kiwiberry

If there are any typos in my last post or any words switched around, I'm sorry I blame my phone LOL :haha:.


----------



## Gemble

Oh wow you've had a rough time with births too! What a little trooper your oldest is :happydance: I can't believe a nurse would do that, that's horrific! Poor little one and you!

The bit of labour that I did with my daughter (8 hours) was literally the most horrible painful thing I can imagine. I wasn't allowed medication because they didn't know what was going on but I told the midwife "if she wasn't going to give me medication could she please give me a gun because I would rather shoot myself than continue" she looked at me like I was a maniac. :dohh: so I totally get you there!

What does the extra progesterone do? Is there a specific condition you need it for? Sorry if that's to nosey.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Oh wow you've had a rough time with births too! What a little trooper your oldest is :happydance: I can't believe a nurse would do that, that's horrific! Poor little one and you!
> 
> The bit of labour that I did with my daughter (8 hours) was literally the most horrible painful thing I can imagine. I wasn't allowed medication because they didn't know what was going on but I told the midwife "if she wasn't going to give me medication could she please give me a gun because I would rather shoot myself than continue" she looked at me like I was a maniac. :dohh: so I totally get you there!
> 
> What does the extra progesterone do? Is there a specific condition you need it for? Sorry if that's to nosey.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:

Oh the progesterone shots are to strengthen the cervix to help prevent early labor, it needs to be given once a week. They're not sure why it works just that it does. Tbey never really eveb tried to figure out why I go into labor early other than ruling out the basics like infections etc.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Abii @Emsabub @Gemble 

Okay ladies I changed the title of the thread as not to interfere with the July group currently going on! I am also asking @Bevziibubble to move the thread to the pregnancy buddy section. I just wanted to let you all know so you knew where to look for our discussion.


----------



## Kiwiberry

July 2021 Due Date Babies!

That's the link to the original July group if anyone wanted to go over there and join them. This is just going to be for us to chat honestly


----------



## Gemble

Oh awesome :thumbup:

That's interesting kiwi! I know people who have had the cream or pessaries at the beginning of pregnancy but not longer.

Fed up today. Been isolating for 10 days with my 2 year old waiting for covid test results to come back but still waiting :dohh: My daughter has been staying with her dad so she can still go to school. Had enough of it now :nope:


----------



## Abii

Still in limbo. I have been waiting since Thursday and now have to wait until tomorrow to get my results. I don't really feel pregnant but I guess anything is possible. At this point, I am tired of the waiting game and have prepared myself for either outcome so I just want to know now! :coffee: hope all of you are doing well:flow:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Gemble oh you poor thing! I hope you get the results soon. As for the progesterone shots, I think there's more to them than just progesterone, I just think that's the main ingredient.

@Abii I hope you get answers soon sweetie! Do you still have any symptoms? Like bloating? Have you tried to take another test?


----------



## Gemble

@Abii fingers crossed for you. Waiting must be so hard :hugs:

Out of isolation now. Woo hoo!!

I've started being really nauseous. Anytime of day. Waking up in the middle of the night and being STARVING to the point I think I'll puke. Can't cook what i used to, as all the smells make my eyes water and i'll gag :nope: Was the same with my son the whole way through. I wasn't sick or nauseous at all with my daughter.

Hope you're doing well @Kiwiberry :laugh2:

Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> @Abii fingers crossed for you. Waiting must be so hard :hugs:
> 
> Out of isolation now. Woo hoo!!
> 
> I've started being really nauseous. Anytime of day. Waking up in the middle of the night and being STARVING to the point I think I'll puke. Can't cook what i used to, as all the smells make my eyes water and i'll gag :nope: Was the same with my son the whole way through. I wasn't sick or nauseous at all with my daughter.
> 
> Hope you're doing well @Kiwiberry :laugh2:
> 
> Xxx

I was super nauseous with both of my girls but it didn't start until around 7-8w. With my son I didn't have any symptoms really. So basically the opposite of you! :haha: I'm not having very much nausea right now, so either this is another boy for me or it hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Abii Thinking of you & hope you're doing ok :hugs:.

@Emsabub hope you're doing ok hun! <3


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, glad all is well.
@Gemble I'm sorry you had to quarantine! But glad that your son is okay.
@Kiwiberry thank you for all the positive vibes, I appreciate your prayers<3
@Emsabub hope you're doing well hun:flow:

So back when I first found out I was pregnant I actually made 2 dr appts, I made one with a new dr and one with the previous dr I had with my 6 month old, and honestly I am really glad that I did now. I didn't really like my old dr but I guess the grass isn't always greener:shrug: Still waiting for my results from the new dr who did my hcg draw after the hospital. Its like playing phone tag with those people and almost impossible to get ahold of them, which is really frustrating being in the position that I am](*,) but anyway, today the dr appt went better than I was expecting. My urine pg test still came back positive and they did a pap and she said my cervix was closed which is all good signs. They took my blood as well which I will probably get back before I even get the other results:dohh: but either way I am more hopeful now. Still worried of course, but hopeful.

Update: I typed all that^ earlier when I was still at the appt and it never sent but apparently it stayed typed in the reply box:-k so I just wanted to give a quick update. The new Dr's medical assistant finally called me and said that my results from the blood test on the 11th was 289, the hch test from the hospital on the 9th was 255..so I'm not sure what is going on exactly but apparently I still have enough levels for a positive urine test today and then the fact that my cervix is closed..I'm not sure what to believe. I really want to be hopeful and my fiance is hopeful too but its really hard right now. I do still have some symptoms, even had a couple waves of nausea today and yesterday, headaches and I'm very emotional/moody. The new dr wants me to go back Wednesday to get another blood draw, she said "to make sure the number went down" which honestly kinda hurt my feelings. I know she probably didn't mean any harm, but still, it was like she had no hope for me at all. My old dr today did seem hopeful so I'm just all over the place right now. Other then the appt Wednesday, I have an us scheduled with my old doc for Dec 4th to get an official due date:cloud9: please pray for our little baby Guppy. And sorry this so long, thanks for letting me vent:flower:


----------



## Gemble

@Abii oh so it did go up one appointment to the next so thats something. I have everything crossed for you :hugs: it must be very difficult and confusing :cry: Are you still bleeding? I don't have any experience of bleeding in pregnancy my loss was discovered on US but i never bled. Even waited for a month after and ended up having an ERPC but lots of my friends have had bleeding early on and all worked out fine. I hope that's the case for you so much!

Potty training my 2 year old at them moment and hes doing pretty well, at home without pants on he's got it and no accidents but as soon as I put pants on him or we go out somewhere hes not so good :shrug: he pooed at the park earlier and I thought he'd done a wee so sat him on my lap to change his trousers and there was a poo in the leg of his trousers. Ended up on my lap and everywhere :haha: had to take him home for a bath. Any advice? My daughter was SO easy. Still can't believe he didn't get sick after being with 3 covid infected people.

Still feeling bleugh. Don't know what to eat or what I fancy to eat. Is it OK to live off of toast? I've been doing slimming world for a year and I'm still at target but I can't see myself staying that way if I can't eat what I'm meant to eat :pizza:also so exhausted by 6pm I could easily go to bed :sleep:

Hope all is well with you @Kiwiberry :flower:


----------



## Abii

@Gemble yes it did go up, only by 34 but still, it's something. And its so early I'm not sure if that's normal or what. I've never found out I was pregnant this early so its all new and a little confusing, but I'm staying positive until the very end because I did prepare myself if it was a miscarriage or a unviable pregnancy, which I am crossing my fingers its just some weird hormonal thing. I am not bleeding anymore, I have spotting here and there and I see some brown sometimes but nothing like that one day. I did have a SCH with my 6 month old and had a big bleed like that when I was 9 weeks with her. I thought for sure I miscarried her too but, here she is.

Unfortunately I can't give any advice on the pt since I have had all girls. But I will say that my second daughter was more stubborn when it came to potty training and she stayed in diapers until she was about 3 because she would just refuse to potty train:shrug:

And yes, perfectly acceptable to live off toast:haha:


----------



## Abii

Good morning ladies. Got a call from my old drs office who did the new blood draw on the 16th, the number was 212:cry: I feel pretty devastated. My fiance cried and it made me feel worse. I know I shouldn't place blame on myself, but its really hard not to. I tried being hopeful even when I felt like I knew the truth and maybe that hurt him more in the end? I'm just so heartbroken right now we will not be trying after all is said and done, I will go back on my pill and continue breastfeeding and work on myself/have some time before we try to have another baby so I will probably leave bnb again for awhile. I will still pop in here and there to check on how you guys are getting on and I appreciate ya'll letting me vent here and giving me your love and support, it means a lot to me:friends: good luck with your pregnancies and bubs, hope you all have a h&h 9 months:flow:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Abii said:


> Good morning ladies. Got a call from my old drs office who did the new blood draw on the 16th, the number was 212:cry: I feel pretty devastated. My fiance cried and it made me feel worse. I know I shouldn't place blame on myself, but its really hard not to. I tried being hopeful even when I felt like I knew the truth and maybe that hurt him more in the end? I'm just so heartbroken right now we will not be trying after all is said and done, I will go back on my pill and continue breastfeeding and work on myself/have some time before we try to have another baby so I will probably leave bnb again for awhile. I will still pop in here and there to check on how you guys are getting on and I appreciate ya'll letting me vent here and giving me your love and support, it means a lot to me:friends: good luck with your pregnancies and bubs, hope you all have a h&h 9 months:flow:

I am devastated to hear this :cry:. I was really hoping things would work out for you love. Take as much time as you need to grieve & process. Be gentle with yourself love :hugs:.


----------



## cinnamum

Sorry to hear about the lady above. I myself have had several losses now, so very Cautiously here. EDD 29th July ❤️


----------



## Kiwiberry

4


cinnamum said:


> Sorry to hear about the lady above. I myself have had several losses now, so very Cautiously here. EDD 29th July ❤️

Thanks for joining us hun!! Added you to our little group list on the first page! Huge congrats to you!! Is this your first?


----------



## cinnamum

Kiwiberry said:


> 4
> 
> Thanks for joining us hun!! Added you to our little group list on the first page! Huge congrats to you!! Is this your first?

No this is my seventh ❤️ but my first with my partner. My other six all have the same father.


----------



## Gemble

@Abii i'm so sorry :hugs:you and hubby look after each other and please come back and say hi when you are ready. Sending you lots of love :flower: be gentle with yourself xxx


----------



## Gemble

Hi @cinnamum :hi: 

You ladies have so many kiddos! I'm not sure i could manage that many :sleep: this one will be my last i think. I had a 7 year gap between my first and second and thought my oldest would be my only one. Then said my littlest would be the last one and here I am again. So who knows :haha:

I find this bit of pregancy very strange. Like I havent done a test for 2 weeks and I dont talk to a midwife until 3rd December and then no scans until January. Its like a weird limbo period where I'm wondering if its actually real.

Hope everyone has a good day :flower:


----------



## cinnamum

Gemble said:


> Hi @cinnamum :hi:
> 
> You ladies have so many kiddos! I'm not sure i could manage that many :sleep: this one will be my last i think. I had a 7 year gap between my first and second and thought my oldest would be my only one. Then said my littlest would be the last one and here I am again. So who knows :haha:
> 
> I find this bit of pregancy very strange. Like I havent done a test for 2 weeks and I dont talk to a midwife until 3rd December and then no scans until January. Its like a weird limbo period where I'm wondering if its actually real.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day :flower:

it is a very weird limbo land kinda time, I hate it!!! Cannot WAIT to reach week 13


----------



## Gemble

I cant either @cinnamum, I'm hoping the nausea backs off then too [-o&lt;


----------



## cinnamum

Gemble said:


> I cant either @cinnamum, I'm hoping the nausea backs off then too [-o&lt;

Awww bless you. I’ve had nausea through bad smells but not properly YET. I always do though xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Hi @cinnamum :hi:
> 
> You ladies have so many kiddos! I'm not sure i could manage that many :sleep: this one will be my last i think. I had a 7 year gap between my first and second and thought my oldest would be my only one. Then said my littlest would be the last one and here I am again. So who knows :haha:
> 
> I find this bit of pregancy very strange. Like I havent done a test for 2 weeks and I dont talk to a midwife until 3rd December and then no scans until January. Its like a weird limbo period where I'm wondering if its actually real.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day :flower:

Sometimes I question my own sanity knowing ill have 4 kiddos running around soon :rofl:. This will be my last for a long long time lol. As much as I hate the side effects I might even consider BC after this one is born.

I agree with both of you, this stage of pregnancy is the worst in terms of waiting. I love 13w+, then we can feel baby move!!

I have consistent nausea but not full-blown morning sickness yet, so I'm able to still eat and everything. I'm definitely watching what I eat though, I gained 70 pounds with my son, I lost half of that before I fell pregnant with this baby but I definitely don't want to gain that back. I was at my perfect weight before my son. I do miss it and I want to get back to that after this baby is born.


----------



## Gemble

Well done for losing half @Kiwiberry! That's awesome :happydance:

I lost 33lbs last year. I gained 40 lbs while pregnant with my son. Although i didn't actually feel huge. Then I lost 20 pretty much straight away then ate too many take aways cause I just couldn't be arsed :haha: bit worried about piling the weight on cause I dont wanna have to bother losing it again. I'm still going to slimming world meetings but with the nausea I really can't stomach salad and stuff. I keep eating peas with mayonnaise and salt. Sounds awful I know but :munch:

@cinnamum I get it through smells really bad also! Can't cook the things I used to cook and cant even drink water out of a cup cause I can't stand the smell! So weird. Water doesn't even usually smell :dohh:

My baby boy has gone to sleep on the sofa. Its quite an unusual occurrence! I should be doing things but I'm lounging around writing in here.

Hope everyone is OK :flower:


----------



## Gemble

:cloud9:


----------



## cinnamum

Aw bless him. I had a semi lazy one. I cleaned the. Bathroom and my daughter did the kitchen for me. Did the school run and rang around the doctors and hospital for appointments etc. Just not enough hours in the day is there?


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:hi: hope you all are doing good and feeling alright:flow: I too gained a lot of weight with my 6 month old, I was at my lowest weight before I got pregnant with her so my weight has always bugged me if I'm honest. I am still breastfeeding too so I can't diet too much but I do try to watch what I eat and it doesn't really seem to be making a difference:wacko: lol. 

@Gemble your boy is absolutely precious!:flower:

AFM: I know I've been away for a couple days so I will go ahead and give you guys an update. On Monday after I got my results I actually started bleeding again, very heavy, crampy and with clots, basically like a heavy period and the bleeding just stopped on Sat night. I thought everything came out with the last bleed so I tested tonight just to see if it would be negative but it looks like this journey is not over yet..the test was still faint positive. It is nowhere near as dark as when I first found out so I know the hcg went down even more and I don't really have any symptoms anymore so I don't feel pregnant, but there is clearly still something there so I will be calling the dr tomorrow to see what's next. Most likely another blood draw and then a discussion of options I'm just assuming. This is the first time that I have had a partial miscarriage so not really sure what to expect, definitely scared/nervous but we will see how it goes.

OH and I talked about it and decided that we will ttc using the BDM(baby dust method) for our 6th and final baby in December of next year, so that gives us another year to have with our daughter before she becomes a big sister, and at that point she will be 2 by the time we have a new baby so it works out perfect for us. Which means that when all this is handled, I will go back on my birth control and we will use condoms or abstain around my fertile days. 

I am still struggling emotionally, I go back and forth with being sad but also knowing that everything happens for a reason. I just don't know why it has to linger, the positive test today honestly bummed me out and that's the first time you'll ever hear me say that, but it did. It was just a reminder that my body failed this one and I could be 7 weeks right now, but instead I just have tissue stuck inside me:cry: the talk we had about ttc gives me something to look forward to, but this healing process is going to be tough and honestly I feel guilty for wanting this year to pass already:sad1: I wish I had more positive things to say, I feel like I always bring a damper to the mood, but there's only so much one can think and do during a time like this and it sucks that I feel like I'm stuck in it when I just want to move on really. 

Anyway I hope you guys continue to thrive and have healthy happy little babes<3 I will be starting a journal, just so I have a place to vent and talk about ttc when the time comes or when I'm feeling broody so I will come back to leave the link once its set up. Thanks again for being so supportive and letting me use this thread as my venting place:flower:


----------



## Gemble

So glad you popped in to update us @Abii :hugs:I hope you'll keep popping by. Will defo follow your journal. I'm so sorry things aren't happening as quickly as they should. Maybe after your last bleed your HCG will keep dropping and hopefully that'll be it. The waiting for things to go back to 'normal' is so hard. I found once it was done (I ended up having an ERPC) although still upset it was easier for me to grieve and move forward. Be kind to yourself. It'll take as long as it takes to feel better, so you feel all the feels, if you feel sad don't try and not be sad. Never feel guilty for any of your feelings. All feelings are valid and will help you get to a place of peace with it. :flower:

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Abii

Here's the link to my journal ladies, the link is also on my ttc ticker if you click it it will take you to my journal that way too. Thanks again for the support and yes I will definitely still pop in to check on you guys<3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/woah-baby-wtt-6.2485561/#post-39461817


----------



## cinnamum

I’m so sorry to hear about your loss abii

I am in limbo right now. I went for my scan and all they could see was a gestational sac, no baby. So I have to go back in two weeks. I’m guessing I will miscarry before then. So just playing the waiting game now. I feel super pregnant today, knackered, bloated tender boobs, sickness. Doc has advised me that this can happen if the dates I had were wrong,


----------



## Abii

@cinnamum sorry to hear this hun. Hopefully your dates are just off, I have had that happen to me:flower:

@Kiwiberry hope you're doing well hun:)


----------



## Gemble

How many weeks do you think you should be @cinnamum? I think its pretty common to not see a baby early on? My friend went at 7 weeks and they couldn't see a baby and told her she'd miss carry but the next time she went back all was fine and her dates were correct. I hope that's the case for you :flower:

OH said hed get up with the toddler today and take him for a walk this morning so I can laze around :dance: im still in bed but I'm so hungry im gonna have to get up. Darn it!

My sleeps been so weird lately.

Had a booking in appointment over the phone yesterday with the midwife and popping in for blood tests and to be weighed friday. Feeling a bit more real now.

We've been put into a covid tier system. 3 being the highest and we're in 3. Ugh. So fed up of all this now. My sister has been involved in the Oxford university vaccine trials. I hope it all hurries up.

Everyone ok today?

Xxx


----------



## Gemble

Everyone ok?

Xxx


----------



## cinnamum

Gemble said:


> Everyone ok?
> 
> Xxx

Well I’ve not had any bleeding so I guess I’m as good as I can be.


Gemble said:


> How many weeks do you think you should be @cinnamum? I think its pretty common to not see a baby early on? My friend went at 7 weeks and they couldn't see a baby and told her she'd miss carry but the next time she went back all was fine and her dates were correct. I hope that's the case for you :flower:
> 
> OH said hed get up with the toddler today and take him for a walk this morning so I can laze around :dance: im still in bed but I'm so hungry im gonna have to get up. Darn it!
> 
> My sleeps been so weird lately.
> 
> Had a booking in appointment over the phone yesterday with the midwife and popping in for blood tests and to be weighed friday. Feeling a bit more real now.
> 
> We've been put into a covid tier system. 3 being the highest and we're in 3. Ugh. So fed up of all this now. My sister has been involved in the Oxford university vaccine trials. I hope it all hurries up.
> 
> Everyone ok today?
> 
> Xxx

I should be 6weeks and 2days today. At the scan I was meant to be 5 weeks. I really hope so. I’m really not feeling very confident. Had so many losses now. Just hope this ones a sticky bean xxx. I have another scan booked for the 10th at 9:30 so I’ll keep you all posted. They said I should be measuring at least 7 weeks by then and they hope to see a wriggler with a heartbeat <3


----------



## Gemble

Fingers crossed so tightly for you @cinnamum :hugs:


----------



## cinnamum

Had my rescan and all is good. There’s a heartbeat


----------



## Kiwiberry

@cinnamum glad everything worked out for you sweetie and everything turned out to be okay!

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

I had to reschedule my first ultrasound for the 15th because my husband couldn't make it. They have a waiting list about a month out before I can actually be seen. I'm debating trying to go somewhere else.


----------



## Gemble

SUCH good news @cinnamum! So pleased for you! :wohoo:

I have a private scan on Friday so if all is OK we can tell family over Christmas \\:D/ then my proper one at the hospital is 30th December.

My food aversion have been insane :sick:


----------



## Gemble

Squirmy little one :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







203695942.mp4
File size: 2.1 MB
Views: 8


----------



## Abii

@Gemble aw! So precious:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

For some reason I'm not getting notifications whenever anyone posts in this thread even though I'm following it :confused:.

Kids just started screaming at me right now so hopefully I'll be able to respond to everyone in a little bit.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So how are you lovely ladies doing? I'm excited because I was able to get my first ultrasound scheduled for December 31st instead of January 21st. I'll be about 12 weeks along then. It's only a week from now and I'm so very excited.

I've been a little nauseous and super tired lately. I already know that I'm anemic since I'm normally anemic outside of pregnancy and then pregnancy just makes it worse. I'll be able to finally get a refill on my multivitamins tomorrow. I'm hoping the iron supplement won't take too long to kick in.


----------



## Gemble

Hey kiwi!

Good to hear from you :) I have my next scan on 30th so nearly the same time :wohoo:so exciting!!

Will multivitamins with iron be enough to boost you back up? I had to take separate stronger ones before.

Any signs of a little bump yet?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Hey kiwi!
> 
> Good to hear from you :) I have my next scan on 30th so nearly the same time :wohoo:so exciting!!
> 
> Will multivitamins with iron be enough to boost you back up? I had to take separate stronger ones before.
> 
> Any signs of a little bump yet?

I plan to take them separately. I'm going to get prenatal multivitamin gummies and then an iron supplement. As for my baby bump, yes definitely have a nice big bump right now. I can no longer hide it. I've had this bump since about five weeks along. I think it's because it's my fourth baby. It's at that weird stage right now though that people will question whether or not you're pregnant or you just have a bloated belly :haha:. I think most people would probably assume I'm pregnant but some people who have never had kids before would question. Let's just say I'm super nervous for Christmas because there are some people I haven't told that I'm pregnant yet and I just know they're going to notice. It's much different than I normally look.

How about your bump?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Have any of you lovely ladies had nausea pretty bad? I've had nausea but no vomiting.


----------



## Gemble

Yes! Bad nausea ALL the time. I've been living off of peanut butter, stir fried veg and rice noodles. The look and thought of pretty much all foods disgusts me. Its a bit tricky. Cant even cook proper food for the kids! Hasnt been as bad for the past few days mind. Still there though.

My belly has definitely rounded out. Its solid too. Never had a bump this early before. I can still hide it easily though :)

Hope everyone's having a lovely Christmas :xmas12:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Yes! Bad nausea ALL the time. I've been living off of peanut butter, stir fried veg and rice noodles. The look and thought of pretty much all foods disgusts me. Its a bit tricky. Cant even cook proper food for the kids! Hasnt been as bad for the past few days mind. Still there though.
> 
> My belly has definitely rounded out. Its solid too. Never had a bump this early before. I can still hide it easily though :)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely Christmas :xmas12:

Hope the nausea has eased up :hugs:.

Had my 1st scan yesterday @ 12+2, everything looks great! HR was 164.


----------



## Gemble

Aww hi little one!!

I had mind the day before you :) I got put forward a week. I dont think I did get pregnant the week before though. Probably just a giant baby like my son :haha: due date is 7th July now.

Hope you're all good :friends:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Aww hi little one!!
> 
> I had mind the day before you :) I got put forward a week. I dont think I did get pregnant the week before though. Probably just a giant baby like my son :haha: due date is 7th July now.
> 
> Hope you're all good :friends:
> 
> View attachment 1092845

Lovely scan :cloud9:

I'm totally considering taking a natural colon cleanse. This constipation is really getting to me no. I normally have constipation when I'm not pregnant but it's just made worse now.

@Emsabub @cinnamum I hope you lovely ladies are doing okay.

By the way I'm still not getting notifications for this thread, a little frustrated about it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope everyone is doing okay <3.


----------



## Gemble

Hey kiwi! Hope the constipation is better? Everything else OK?

Im good thankyou. Well tired but thats same old. My 2 year old hasn't slept for... well 2 years :haha: so that plus pregnancy insomnia (even the part he does sleep im awake) Its driving me a bit loopy but ho hum.

Any bumps pics anyone?

Here's me!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Your bump is so cute! Mine is huge now! 

I started my MaKena injections last week. Hopefully I get a nice HB with the doppler at my weekly appointments for the shot.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I swear I felt baby roll over today when I had my hand on my tummy while I was laying on my back, anyone else?


----------



## Gemble

I've thought I've felt it before from the outside but wasn't sure if it was gas :haha: have felt it moving inside for weeks :flower:

What's the shot for again?

My midwife didn't listen for a hb when I had my appointment at 17 weeks. I dont see her again until I'm 28 weeks! Don't remember it being that long before...

Anatomy scan on 18th Feb though :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> I've thought I've felt it before from the outside but wasn't sure if it was gas :haha: have felt it moving inside for weeks :flower:
> 
> What's the shot for again?
> 
> My midwife didn't listen for a hb when I had my appointment at 17 weeks. I dont see her again until I'm 28 weeks! Don't remember it being that long before...
> 
> Anatomy scan on 18th Feb though :happydance:

Felt baby kick on the outside while laying down last night! It wasn't super strong yet but OH was able to feel it too! 

The Makena shot are progesterone to help stop early labor. I have to get them once a week in the back of my arm, they're painful but worth it. They dont know why I go into early labor but the shots have worked for me. DD2 was only born early because of a rupture (tear in the sack). 

That does seem like a long wait to see your MW, maybe it's because of covid? 

I'm really excited for my 20-week scan! I can't wait to find out the gender! We decided to do a gender reveal with cupcakes this time. Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Gemble

Exciting about the outside movement!! Yeah probably because of covid. Everythinh is ruined because of covid. I'm not sure about finding out the gender. I'd like a surprise but I'm not very patient so I'll just see how I feel when they ask :haha: we won't do a big gender reveal if we do find out. We aren't allowed parties or to see well ANYONE so :coffee: BORING!! Cupcakes is a lovely idea!

I have such bad acid reflux. Ugh. Its Driving me mental. Anytime I bend down :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Exciting about the outside movement!! Yeah probably because of covid. Everythinh is ruined because of covid. I'm not sure about finding out the gender. I'd like a surprise but I'm not very patient so I'll just see how I feel when they ask :haha: we won't do a big gender reveal if we do find out. We aren't allowed parties or to see well ANYONE so :coffee: BORING!! Cupcakes is a lovely idea!
> 
> I have such bad acid reflux. Ugh. Its Driving me mental. Anytime I bend down :nope:

Our gender reveal won't be anything big either sadly, just my OH & mu kids and myself obviously lol. The reflux is a pain for me too right now, it's totally awful. Hope yours eases up soon :hugs:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Gemble How are you doing hun? How's the reflux? Mine is still annoying & pretty bad sometimes.

Here is my 20 week ultrasound! Baby is doing perfect. We find out the gender on Thursday with a gender reveal cake! The doctor did say he wanted to do another ultrasound soon just to check my cervix length, he assured me everything was all right it was just a precaution.


----------



## Gemble

Hello little one!! I'm guessing boy for you :blue: so did the sonographer write down the gender and you don't look at it?! There's no way I could do that, too impatient :haha:

Heart burn is still rubbish. Doubt it'll get better as time goes on. Probably worse. Ho hom! Maybe it'll have lots of hair. I'm sure i didn't have it this early last time! I'm ok if I don't eat chocolate, cheese or tomatoes and don't eat late at night \\:D/

Here's a pic of mine! All was fine, baby measuring straight down the middle for everything :D and is another boy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Gemble yup, just had him write it down and put it in an envelope. Then I delivered the envelope to the bakery. It was really really hard not to look but I resisted because this might be my last baby and I wanted to finally be able to do a gender reveal cake!

I had a horrible heartburn with my son almost like this pregnancy and he was born with a ton of hair! By the way congratulations on team blue! :blue: 

I'm so excited for Thursday, I want time to speed up!! :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

So..... it's a girl!!!!!!!! :pink:


----------



## Gemble

How lovely! What an awesome cake too :) are you happy?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> How lovely! What an awesome cake too :) are you happy?

Yes! I would have been happy either way but I'm very excited to be having another little girl. How are things going with you hun?

I have an appointment on Thursday not only to get another shot but also to check my cervix. They wanted to do it as a precaution, so nothing really to worry about. I'm going to ask the doctor if there's anything they can give me or what type of medication is safe to take that's over the counter for heartburn. It's been getting so bad some nights and very very painful.

I'm so depressed right now :cry:. It was less than two weeks ago that I weighed myself and I was 175, now I'm 191. I've gained 21 pounds in less than 2 weeks which is 1.5 Stone. I don't know what to do I haven't been overeating or anyting. I've been super constipated and probably haven't had a bowel movement in over a week now but that can't account for 21 pounds. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry for the next 3 months. I honestly feel like I'm never going to get back to my old weight before I had my son of 115 lb. That has really been my goal until I accidentally got pregnant this time which I don't regret but it's still very depressing. I've even resorted to wearing the same thing for the past two years because I just can't bring myself to buy myself any clothes. I have like two outfits that I can wear and a ton of clothes at my old weight of 115. Female clothes are so expensive and I just can't justify paying anything for the weight that I'm at now. I hate myself & the fact that I've gained so much weight. With my son I gained over 70 lb throughout that pregnancy. None of the doctors seemed to care whatsoever. I can't let that happen again I just can't...E2


----------



## Gemble

Oh kiwi! Sorry I haven't been on sooner and answered this. Time is getting away with me. I highly doubt 21lbs can be actual fat gain! It has to be fluid and constipation aswell. Are you sure you're scales haven't gone a bit mental? Do you get weighed at your dr/midwife appointments? I can seriously loose like 6lbs after a poo :haha: I get constipated aswell. I've started eating vegetable soup every day for lunch and it's helped ALOT! Also fruit for breakfast with a cup of tea. I fully understand the weight fear. I've struggled with my weight most of my life. I got to my target of 178lbs (I'm 5ft 10) last September and managed to stay there. I still go to my slimming world meetings while pregnant and obviously I'm gaining weight but weighing in and talking to others every week is helping me stay more in check than I would if I didnt do it at all. If you don't feel you are over eating though it just has to be nature taking over and doing what it needs or a blip on the scales! You're body is doing an amazing thing. Don't be hard on yourself!

Have you tried not eating tomatoes based foods, cheese or chocolate? If I don't eat those my hear burn is so much more manageable!!

Hope I don't sound preachy, just suggesting what helps me :flower:

I'm ok, varicose and thread veins galore, which are painful but can't do anything about that :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey sweetie I hope you're doing well, sorry I haven't posted a reply in awhile! By the way you don't sound preachy at all.

I'm sure my scale hasn't gone mental LOL, I weigh the same at home as I do at the doctor's office every week. I have to get weighed every week before I get my shot in the arm. The weekend hasn't been as dramatic as it was in the beginning. I think I've gained maybe 40 lb so far. It's still better than what it was with my son. I honestly think hormones just have a huge part to play in it for me and for some reason I also seem to retain a lot of amniotic fluid. I remember after giving birth to my son I lost 25 lb. People told me I wouldn't lose that much, maybe 10 lb at the most, but I ended up losing a lot more than that in fluid. I've relented, I'm semi conscious about what I'm eating and I'm making sure that I don't eat too much but I'm relaxing a little bit on the weight gain. Now that I have my recumbent exercise bike all set up, it makes me feel a little bit better about starting the weight loss after the baby is born. My goal is to get back to my old size of 115 lb. I'll probably end up having around 80 lbs after birth to lose. I've done it in the past after I had my second baby, so I should be able to do it again and pretty quickly too. I've tried exercising after getting the bike setup recently, it doesn't work too well LOL. I can barely go 30 minutes.

As for the heartburn, still pretty bad. Even if I just take a bite of something that could cause heartburn :(. I've had an upset stomach and some nausea from it.

I ended up failing my 1-hour DD test, I go back on Thursday for the 3-hour test. I usually do fail the 1 hour test through every pregnancy, so I'm not really that surprised.

I can't believe our babies will be here in a couple months, I hope you've been doing well.


----------



## Gemble

How did you do on the 3 hour test?

Hope you are well :)

Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

My sweet baby girl Kloe Grace arrived Sunday, June 27th at 1:28 am. She weighed 10 lb 5 oz and 22.5 in long. Her original estimated wait was 8 lb 5 oz. To put it lightly labor and delivery was traumatic for both of us.

Everything started on Saturday when I was getting consistent contractions. I thought maybe it was prodromal labor and that I was wasting my time by going in. It's a good thing I decided to though because by the time I got there around 11:00 a.m. I was already 4 cm dilated. The original nurse who checked me when I was registered said I was only 1 cm dilated but that's because she actually couldn't reach my cervix. After they checked my cervix they checked my blood pressure and it turned out to be really high, which was unusual for me because my blood pressure normally was really really good. After checking about three times and getting the same result, they drew my blood and it came back that I had preeclampsia. My doctor decided to break my water and induce labor to get my little peanut out as quick as possible. After they broke my water I waited a couple hours for the anesthesiologist to come and give me the epidural before receiving pitocin. Around 7pm I reach 7 cm dilated and things started to slow down. When I finally reached 10 cm dilated baby girl started to get stressed, she was face up and not moving down. We had to try a bunch of different positions to get her to turn. On top of that my epidural was wearing off and I was in a lot of pain. After about an hour maybe a little more the doctor reached in and tried to turn her a little bit. Once that was done I had no choice but to push. I didn't expect to be pushing for two and a half hours. It was the most excruciating pain I've ever experienced. I was exhausted and worried that I wouldn't be able to make it through. They did suggest a C-section but because I don't have any help to take care of my babies I had to push through it. I couldn't allow myself to get a C-section unless it was an emergency. I was finally able to get her head through and almost passed out twice from the pain. Just when I thought it would be over and she would be here her shoulder got stuck in my pelvic bone because she was too big to fit & turned face up. The doctor ended up having to break her arm to get her out. When she was finally out she was pale with purple lips and not breathing. I waited for over a minute and a half which felt like eternity to hear my baby cry. She was in shock from the delivery. I was able to kiss her before they took her to make sure she was alright. As for me, other than being traumatized I didn't tear or hemorrhage, thank goodness, especially since my DR basically had her arms up there trying to help me get her out. The only thing we could do for my baby girl's arm is wrap it up with an Ace bandage to stabilize it. She is in pain, the Tylenol seems to help a little so she can sleep though. She is breastfeeding well, which I am very thankful for. It's been a couple days now since her birth and a tough recovery for the both of us but we are both doing well. She is beautiful and healthy. Although the experience was traumatizing, I'm so happy that she's here. I have my postpartum appointment tomorrow to check my blood pressure and I'm going to make sure to tell my doctor how thankful I am for everything that she did for us. 

I am still in shock that I made it through, the pain what is excruciating especially since I had to push for so long. I was so exhausted. The nursing staff that were there to help me through it were absolutely amazing. I couldn't have asked for a better medical team.


----------



## Gemble

Shes beautiful kiwi!

Well done for soldiering on I bet you're proud of yourself. You should be. Sounds like rough going :flower:

Will read more tomorrow, had my baby today and can barely keep my eyes open. Hes feeding though so distracting myself from passing out by catching up on here :)

Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Shes beautiful kiwi!
> 
> Well done for soldiering on I bet you're proud of yourself. You should be. Sounds like rough going :flower:
> 
> Will read more tomorrow, had my baby today and can barely keep my eyes open. Hes feeding though so distracting myself from passing out by catching up on here :)
> 
> Sending lots of love xxx

Can't wait to hear how his birth went & see some cute pictures <3. Rest well mama.


----------



## Gemble

"The doctor reached in" ?! Oooouch!! Re read it all now I'm more with it. That all sounds very distressing. You poor things! Is baby girls arm OK? You OK now? 10lbs 5ozs is an amazing size :shock:

I had a c-section but they ended up having to use forceps to get him out anyway and I had someone literally sat on me pushing down with all their body weight. He was 9lbs 9oz at 39 weeks so a big one too! I wasn't stressed or anything. It was all very sureal. Just lying there and watching and listening.

Been told no more babies now as they had trouble stitching me up and every stitch they put in my uterus just kept tearing through. Not quite sure how I feel about that.

Anyway here's my chunk, called him Donnie :cloud9:


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Gemble He's precious love :cloud9:

Okay just so I have things right, they want to do a C-section but instead of pulling him out they pushed him through your vagina while sitting on top of you? :shock:

AFM, sorry if I confused you with my post but yes I literally meant she was sticking her arms up my vagina trying to help me get baby out. It was extremely painful, especially since I didn't have any pain relief. I never want to experience pain like that ever again.


----------



## Gemble

Oh god no that would have been more horrific :shock: they had to use forceps to get him out of the csection hole while someone pushed from top. He wouldn't come out of any hole easily :haha:

Your poor vag! Hope you are recovering ok now?

Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gemble said:


> Oh god no that would have been more horrific :shock: they had to use forceps to get him out of the csection hole while someone pushed from top. He wouldn't come out of any hole easily :haha:
> 
> Your poor vag! Hope you are recovering ok now?
> 
> Xxx

Oh thank goodness! LOL I'm sorry if that sounded weird but I was having a hard time understanding what you we're saying. I'm glad it wasn't the crazy outcome I initially thought.

As for me I do seem to be healing okay but my pelvis definitely hurts more than it did with any of my other kids.


----------

